# MarSOC looks to women for new mission



## peefyloo (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2009/11/marines_marsoc_111409w/



> CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. — Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command is making women an integral part of spec ops teams in Afghanistan, where they’ll be used to develop a rapport with Afghan women and, it is hoped, build broader support for the frail Afghan government.
> 
> MarSOC’s first female engagement team — comprising a captain, two corporals and a Navy corpsman — will spend about nine months with 1st Marine Special Operations Battalion, which is scheduled to take command of a task force later this year that will oversee U.S. spec ops forces in northern and western Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## nograndpas (Nov 17, 2009)

oh....dear....god...


----------



## FORAC (Nov 28, 2009)

I've seen the FETs at work in Herat and Kunduz...100x better at interacting with the popualce than the damn PRTs, I'll tell you that. 

Marines always adapt to whatever the mission is, and then prosecute it twice as hard. Not saying other branches don't do the same.


----------



## FNULNU (May 10, 2010)

nograndpas said:


> oh....dear....god...


 
I hate to break it to you, but women have been in Special Operations since the days of the OSS.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 10, 2010)

nograndpas said:


> oh....dear....god...


 
I don't get the problem, there are some chicks in some very cool places doing some very sneaky shit.


----------



## 7point62 (May 10, 2010)

nograndpas said:


> oh....dear....god...




Delta employed NATO women in Bosnia for recon, etc. Some of the most effective operators in history have been women.


----------



## QC (May 10, 2010)

SAS in Ireland too.


----------



## pardus (May 10, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> SAS in Ireland too.


 
First thing I thought of too, plus 14 Int.

Women have a valuable role to fill.


----------



## metalmom (May 10, 2010)

Good post peefyloo. 
I'm fairly new here, nograndpas, so not sure if I can throw a flaming squirrel at you or not for your post:)


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2010)

To clarify things, they are going to be used in the same role as the "lioness" teams in Iraq and will be used as female engagement teams.  While they may be attached to a MARSOC team, they will not go through assessment and selection and will be one of the many enablers that make up the support group.  I only say this because the article makes it seem like it's a huge deal but it's not that different than what is already going on all around the Marine Corps.  The only thing that is different is that they will be working with MARSOC now.  I mean they had Lionesses in Ar Ramadi when things were still crazy there.  Here is an article, get your education on: http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/lioness/teamlioness.html


----------



## FNULNU (May 11, 2010)

It's similar to what Civil Affairs Teams and Lioness Teams have been doing for a long time.  However, they are raising the bar as far as training and standards of fitness in the case of the new MORSOC FETs.  They won't be going through the ITC pipeline, but they will go through the STC developed by MARSOC for support personnel who are expected to deploy and work along side the MARSOC operators.  It's just like anyone who goes from working in conventional forces to working in the SOF community, they had to step up their game.

The female's who made up those Lioness Teams and conventional FETs were not necessarily chosen because of a special skill or aptitude.  The Lioness teams were thrown together out of necessity, and did a great job, bravo to them.  The difference here is that this is a planned and thought out program.  Many Marines have volunteered for it, but few have been chosen to participate.  They were chosen because they are more physically capable, and possess skills (other than the twin mind-control devices on their chest) that are needed for the mission they will be doing on the ground.  Probably won't see as many random admin, maintenance, and supply MOS holders, in exchange for more linguist, intel, coms, civil affairs, and medic types.  This is a new program, and it sounds like it will be a good one.


----------



## Dame (May 13, 2010)

marinecorpstimes said:


> Officials said only that “a lot” of women expressed interest in joining the team after a word-of-mouth campaign alerted them to the opportunity.


Shit yeah!  I would be waiting in line like a concert whore two days ahead of the filing deadline if I even thought I'd qualify.  BZ to those gals (A LOT) who did.


----------

